# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Trevjetori i shpalljes së Pavarësisë së Kosovës

## Loti-99

*Trevjetori i shpalljes së Pavarësisë së Kosovës*

----------


## Loti-99



----------


## fattlumi

..................................................  .

----------


## Loti-99

Silverwings

ne kosove jetoin edhe minoritetet 
e kesaj radhe ju uroi 3 vjetrorin e pavarsis edhe ty

----------


## Dashnori_84

Ju uroj 3 vjetorin popullit kosovar( Ldd,Ldk,Aak,Pdk,Akr dhe minoriteteve tjera) se keta votuan ne 
parlament per pavaresin e Kosoves.

----------


## mr.BIG

> ....haaaaaaaaaaaaa....
> 
> edhe prej meje e kan te uruar *tre vjetorin pakicat*...


pse veq pakicat , edhe shumica qe pi thaqit  po detyrohen me qdo kusht me lshu kosoven , e po bohet kadal - kadal pakice ...

----------


## Loti-99

*U.D. Presidenti organizon ceremoni në trevjetorin e Pavarësisë*

Me rastin e trevjetorit të shpalljes së Pavarësisë së Republikës së Kosovës, Ushtruesi i Detyrës së Presidentit të Republikës së Kosovës, dr. Jakup Krasniqi, organizon Ceremoninë Shtetërore të shënimit të trevjetorit të shpalljes së pavarësisë së Republikës së Kosovës.

Në këtë ceremoni janë ftuar që të marrin pjesë përfaqësuese të institucioneve vendore dhe ndërkombëtare, kori diplomatik i akredituar në vendin tonë, përfaqësues të partive politike, personalitete të shquara të vendit si dhe përfaqësues të shoqërisë civile dhe të medieve.

----------


## B@rdha

uroj te gjith shqiptarve 3 vjetorin e pavarsis  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drenicaku

> 


BAC PO TE RREJN SE KEMI NGEL NE BALT ME DY KEMBET DHE ATE ME FAJIN E POLITIKUAJVE TAN

----------


## ardiana luzha

> *Trevjetori i shpalljes së Pavarësisë së Kosovës*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydFMt...eature=related


*Urime te gjithe* :Lulja3:

----------


## Flora82

> *Trevjetori i shpalljes së Pavarësisë së Kosovës*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydFMt...eature=related




  URIME  URIME  TE  GJITHVEE :Lulja3:

----------


## Gogi

Urime te gjithe atyre qe ja duan te miren vendit.

----------


## Loti-99

*Krasniqi dekretoi faljen e 103 të dënuarve*
16-02-2011 18:41 CE


Ushtruesi i detyrës së presidentit, Jakup Krasniqi, ka nxjerrë një dekret për faljen e dënimit të mbetur ose zvogëlimin e dënimit me burg për ata persona, të cilët janë duke vuajtur dënimet në burgjet e Kosovës, në bazë të aktgjykimeve të formës së prerë.

103 persona të burgosur do të falen ose do ti zbuten dënimet në përvjetorin e tretë të pavarësisë së Kosovës.

Në nxjerrjen e këtij dekreti, Krasniqi ka marrë në konsideratë dispozitat kushtetuese dhe të Ligjit për faljen, Kodin Penal të Republikës së Kosovës dhe Dekretin DF-001-2009 mbi Përcaktimin e Kritereve për Dhënien e Faljes Personave të Dënuar, si dhe të dhënat e rekomanduara nga Drejtoritë e Burgjeve të Kosovës dhe mendimin e Komisionit Profesional Ad Hoc, të themeluar nga ushtruesi i detyrës së presidentit të Kosovës, thuhet në një komunikatë të Presidencës.

----------


## Loti-99

*Mesazh urimi i Jakup Krasniqit për qytetarët e Kosovës
*
Publikuar: Sot, më 16 shkurt 2011


Prishtinë, 16 shkurt - Ushtruesi i Detyrës së presidentit të Republikës së Kosovës, Jakup Krasniqi iu drejtua qytetarëve të vendit me një mesazh me rastin e trevjetorit të pavarësisë.
Në këtë mbrëmje kremteje, gëzimi e hareje, por edhe krenarie të ligjshme, dëshiroj tju përcjell mesazhin tim të urimit për Ditën e madhe të Pavarësisë së Kosovës, 17 Shkurtin. Kjo datë historike i shtohet evenimenteve të mëdha të Kosovës, si dita e kurorëzimit të përpjekjeve të pareshtura të brezave të tërë, që sakrifikuan aq shumë për atdheun e tyre të lirë, të pavarur e demokratik.
Shteti i pavarur i Kosovës nesër mbush vetëm tri vjet, por populli i tij ka rrënjë antike në truallin e vet.
Gjatë këtyre tri viteve të pavarësisë, Kosova ndërtoi sistemin demokratik, institucionet e shtetësisë, ngriti një infrastrukturë të tërë ligjore e fizike, shënoi një zhvillim solid ekonomik e shoqëror, thelloi reformat e gjithanshme dhe sanksionoi me kushtetutë barazinë e qytetarëve të saj, si pjesëtarë të një shoqërie të lirë dhe demokratike.
Por, ne nuk kemi arsye të vetëkënaqemi e të flemë mbi dafina. Vendi ynë dhe institucionet e tij, që do të ngrihen shpejt, sipas rezultateve të certifikuara të zgjedhjeve të përgjithshme të 12 dhjetorit 2010, do të kenë përpara objektiva të mëdha dhe sfida të vështira, të brendshme e të jashtme.
Institucionet e Kosovës nuk mund ti lejojnë vetes asnjë komoditet para detyrave të rënda të forcimit të subjektivitetit dhe kredibilitetit ndërkombëtar të vendit që përfaqësojnë, para qëllimit të papërmbushur të anëtarësimit të Kosovës në familjen e madhe të Kombeve të Bashkuara dhe në organizmat tjerë ndërkombëtarë. Ato duhet të vazhdojnë betejën e madhe të zhvillimit ekonomik dhe sundimit të ligjit, qeverisjes së mirë dhe forcimit të stabilitetit politik e të sigurisë, reformave të gjithanshme demokratike
dhe liberalizimit të vizave e të integrimeve euroatlantike.
Në këtë ditë të madhe, përulemi përpara gjakut të derdhur në themelet e shtetit tonë dhe përpjekjeve vetëmohuese të gjithë veteranëve të Lëvizjes Kombëtare e të Luftës së UCK-së, së lavdishme të Komandantit Legjendar, Adem Jashari.
Ju uroj gëzuar 17 Shkurtin, Ditën e Pavarësisë së Kosovës sonë të dashur!, thuhet në mesazh.

----------


## Loti-99



----------


## gimche

*Urime festa e pavarësisë të gjithëve*

----------


## apacer

> *Mesazh urimi i Jakup Krasniqit për qytetarët e Kosovës
> *
> Publikuar: Sot, më 16 shkurt 2011
> 
> 
> Prishtinë, 16 shkurt - Ushtruesi i Detyrës së presidentit të Republikës së Kosovës, Jakup Krasniqi iu drejtua qytetarëve të vendit me një mesazh me rastin e trevjetorit të pavarësisë.
> Në këtë mbrëmje kremteje, gëzimi e hareje, por edhe krenarie të ligjshme, dëshiroj tju përcjell mesazhin tim të urimit për Ditën e madhe të Pavarësisë së Kosovës, 17 Shkurtin. Kjo datë historike i shtohet evenimenteve të mëdha të Kosovës, si dita e kurorëzimit të përpjekjeve të pareshtura të brezave të tërë, që sakrifikuan aq shumë për atdheun e tyre të lirë, të pavarur e demokratik.
> Shteti i pavarur i Kosovës nesër mbush vetëm tri vjet, por populli i tij ka rrënjë antike në truallin e vet.
> Gjatë këtyre tri viteve të pavarësisë, Kosova ndërtoi sistemin demokratik, institucionet e shtetësisë, ngriti një infrastrukturë të tërë ligjore e fizike, shënoi një zhvillim solid ekonomik e shoqëror, thelloi reformat e gjithanshme dhe sanksionoi me kushtetutë barazinë e qytetarëve të saj, si pjesëtarë të një shoqërie të lirë dhe demokratike.
> ...


Bilbil prej goje na qenke o aga PO je treguar shum real zotri kupi si aj dosti yt Hashim Thaqoviq po bukur recitoni ore po embel sdi qysh spo ju vjen marre me dal televizor se

----------


## Loti-99

*Hillary Clinton uron Kosovën për pavarësi*

Clinton uron Kosovën për pavarësi

Nga Express më 17 shkurt 2011 në ora 10:48

(E plotësuar) Sekretarja amerikane e shtetit, Hillary Clinton, i ka uruar Kosovës trevjetorin e pavarësisë, duke thënë se Uashingtoni është i përkushtuar për ardhmërinë e saj.

Shtetet e Bashkuara janë të përkushtuara për të ardhmen e juaj dhe ne jemi të nderuar të jemi miqtë e juaj dhe partnerë, thuhet në deklaratën e zonjës Clinton.

Ju po e vijëzoni të ardhmen e re për vendin tuaj dhe për rajonin, tha Hillary Clinton dhe shtoi se përvjetori është rast i përshtatshëm për liderët e zgjedhur të Kosovës, ta forcojnë përsëri përkushtimin e tyre për qeverisje të mirë dhe transparencë, që janë esenciale për përmbushjen e integrimit euro-atlantik.

Më tutje, zonja Clinton tha se ishte e impresionuar me premtimet e një vendi aq të ri, gjatë vizitës së saj në tetor të vitit të kaluar, kur ajo ishte pritur me brohoritje nga masa e njerëzve, që i valëvitnin flamujt amerikanë dhe mbanin parulla të falënderimit për Shtetet e Bashkuara.

Kosova shënon trevjetorin e Pavarësisë

Republika e Kosovës sot shënon trevjetorin Pavarësisë, e cila deri më tani është njohur nga 75 shtete të botës. Për nder të kësaj dite, mbrëmë presidenti në detyrë, Jakup Krasniqi, ka organizuar një pritje, ndërsa qeveria në largim, nuk ka parapa të organizojë asnjë ceremoni festive.

Por për dallim nga qeveria, Komuna e Prishtinës është përkujdesur që kryeqytetit ti jep pamje festive, duke vendosur flamuj kombëtar, shtetëror dhe të vendeve që e kanë njohur pavarësinë e Kosovës, do të organizojë edhe koncerte për fëmijë dhe të rritur dhe do të mbajë edhe një akademi solemne.

Kosova është shpall shtet i Pavarur më 17 shkurt 2008, në ora 15:49, ditë e diel, nga Kuvendi i Kosovës në një seancë të jashtëzakonshme, solemne dhe historike.

Pas leximit të Deklaratës së Pavarësisë së Kosovës, nga kryeministri Hashim Thaçi, 109 deputetë të Kuvendit të Kosovës e miratuan atë njëzëshëm.

Pas shpalljes së Pavarësisë, Kosova u njoh menjëherë nga shtete më të fuqishme të botës. Deri më tani shteti i Kosovës është njohur nga 75 vende demokratike.

----------


## Loti-99

*
Homazhe tek varri i komandantit Adem Jashari*

Nga Express më 17 shkurt 2011 në ora 10:51

Për nder të trevjetorit të Pavarësisë së Kosovës, qytetarë të shumë dhe përfaqësues të institucioneve të Kosovës kanë filluar që të bëjnë homazhe pranë varrit të Komandantit Legjendar të UÇK-së, Adem Jashari dhe familjes Jashari në Prekaz.

Nga të parët që kanë bërë homazhe ishte kryetari i Komunës së Skenderajt, Sami Lushaku, pastaj një delegacion i FSK-së i udhëhequr nga ministri në largim i Forcës së Sigurisë, Fehmi Mujota.

Gjatë ditës pritet të bëjnë homazhe edhe presidenti në detyrë, Jakup Krasniqi, kryeministri në largim, Hashim Thaçi dhe përfaqësues të partive politike.

Gjatë ditës, Kuvendi Komunal i Skenderajt do të mbajë një seancë solemne.

----------


## Loti-99

*Në Prekaz është shtrati i pavarësisë*
17-02-2011 12:40 CET 


Me rastin e Ditës së Pavarësisë së Kosovës, ushtruesi i detyrës së presidentit, Jakup Krasniqi vizitoi sot Kompleksin Memorial në Prekaz, ku vuri kurora lulesh para varrit të komandantit Legjendar Adem Jashari, dhe më pas vizitoi familjen Jashari, ku u prit nga Rifat Jashari.

“Ne vijmë për çdo 17 shkurt në Prekaz, për faktin se këtu vërtet ka filluar kthesa e madhe. Këtu është bërë edhe sakrifica më e madhe, është bërë sakrifica më unike në historinë jo vetëm të popullit shqiptar, por edhe në historinë e përbotshme, për të qenë vend i lirë, për të qenë popull i lirë”, tha më këtë rast Krasniqi.

Ai më tej shtoi se pikërisht në Kompleksin Memorial në Prekaz është shtrati i pavarësisë, është shtrati i kësaj feste kombëtare që ne e gëzojmë sot.

“Lirisht mund të themi se këtu është shtrati i pavarësisë që e gëzojmë sot, që është formalizuar më 17 shkurt 2008 në Kuvendin e Republikës së Kosovës. Prandaj, kjo tani është një festë kombëtare, një festë që kombet e kanë vetëm një herë. Për të gjithë shqiptarët dhe në mënyrë të veçantë për qytetarët e Kosovës, ky vend duhet të jetë vend për t’u vizituar sa herë që kombi ka vështirësi dhe vështirësitë e kombit janë të shpeshta, për të marrë energji për të ecur më tej. Të gjithë shqiptarëve, qytetarëve të Kosovës ju uroj Ditën e Pavarësisë, duke ju dëshiruar fat dhe mbarësi”, tha ushtruesi i detyrës së presidentit, Jakup Krasniqi gjatë vizitës në Prekaz. /Zëri/

----------

